# Totally Tired of all the Covid19 Stuff!



## Ruthanne (Jul 18, 2020)

After watching the news every noon evening and night for many days now I have to say I am totally tired of the reports on it!  I do know it's a major health crisis and am not stupid but give me a break..well, the media is not going to give me a break so I'll take a break from the media!  When I went to bed last night I was just so very very tired of hearing all the reporting on it and everything ON EARTH that it has to do with...Geez, enough already! 

*So, back to the music!!*






So, what do you do when you've had enough of it??


----------



## LindaB (Jul 18, 2020)

I turn it all off. No TV news, no computer news, no social media stalking, no newspapers. Totally head in the sand for a few days. It feels very empowering. I know that if anything earth-shattering happens, I will hear about it, otherwise, complete relief for awhile. Yay!


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 18, 2020)

I have not watched the news in months and do not read the news where the headline refers to the COVID-19 stuff.  I went through it and that's sufficient enough for me.


----------



## win231 (Jul 18, 2020)

Luckily, TV's come with remotes, so I don't have to get up to change the channel.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 18, 2020)

I can't even get away from it by turning off the TV.  Apparently our city officials are bored with everything closed, because they've instituted daily updates.  They call using the reverse 911 system, the same system they use for snow emergencies and such.

They take turns.  Every day at noon we get a recorded message from the Mayor or the Board of Health or, I don't know, maybe the Dogcatcher.  They tell us how many new cases are reported in our city, how many deaths, and various bits of virus trivia.

I can't believe anyone could think this is helpful!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 18, 2020)

Autumn said:


> I can't even get away from it by turning off the TV.  Apparently our city officials are bored with everything closed, because they've instituted daily updates.  They call using the reverse 911 system, the same system they use for snow emergencies and such.
> 
> They take turns.  Every day at noon we get a recorded message from the Mayor or the Board of Health or, I don't know, maybe the Dogcatcher.  They tell us how many new cases are reported in our city, how many deaths, and various bits of virus trivia.
> 
> I can't believe anyone could think this is helpful!


That's ridiculous of them!  I wouldn't find it the least bit helpful with all the media coverage already going on.  I think I would shut my phone off for a few days if they did that in my city.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 18, 2020)

I catch myself reaching for the remote to go to a news station then stop knowing what is there. Sometimes I wait then check it to see if the doom n' gloom part is over.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 18, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I catch myself reaching for the remote to go to a news station then stop knowing what is there. Sometimes I wait then check it to see if the doom n' gloom part is over.


Yes, I've done that too.  But then sometimes they start in on it later in the news...so then it's time for me to turn the set off!  I'm just listening to music now and unwinding from the gloom...feels good!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 18, 2020)

win231 said:


> Luckily, TV's come with remotes, so I don't have to get up to change the channel.


Yeah, I guess so.  I have a remote too.  And I often use mine, too.  Many of us watch the news and want to be informed but for some of us it gets to be toooooo much!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 18, 2020)

I pay attention to any new findings about COVID in the national news, other than that I like to see what they're saying on the local news in the evenings.  We just had a mandate to wear masks in indoor places, and many of the stores will be requiring that this coming week.  To me that's a good thing, it will help stop the spread and make getting some necessities at the local stores that much safer and more pleasant.  I won't listen to the repetitive news on the coronavirus 24/7, that would drive anyone bonkers and is depressing.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 18, 2020)

I stop watching when it gets too much. But, intermittently, I must pay attention to the latest developments.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 18, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> I pay attention to any new findings about COVID in the national news, other than that I like to see what they're saying on the local news in the evenings.  We just had a mandate to wear masks in indoor places, and many of the stores will be requiring that this coming week.  To me that's a good thing, it will help stop the spread and make getting some necessities at the local stores that much safer and more pleasant.  I won't listen to the repetitive news on the coronavirus 24/7, that would drive anyone bonkers and is depressing.


We had a mandate awhile back, too.  I was referring to trying to watch the news and having nothing but Covid19 all the time...it is depressing!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 18, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I stop watching when it gets too much. But, intermittently, I must pay attention to the latest developments.


I know what you mean.  I try to watch the latest developments too but that seems to get me into a spiral and then I have to just shut it off for awhile.  But it's getting to the point to me like what else can they come up with to say about it?  I keep seeing the same things over and over.  I'll check in on it to see when the vaccine comes out, seems like the most important thing they can say now.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 18, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> We had a mandate awhile back, too.  I was referring to trying to watch the news and having nothing but Covid19 all the time...it is depressing!


You're right, it is all covid all the time, so we have to just set our own limits to save our sanity.  I can understand why they're constantly reporting on it, it is a pandemic and so many lives have already been lost.  But I can't tolerate the excessive reporting either.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 18, 2020)

I took the updates for COVID off my Microsoft homepage & haven't been reading all the stuff I've been getting bombarded with. I too am sick of all of it at this point. It's not doing my mental health any good so I'm trying to keep busy with other stuff.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 18, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I took the updates for COVID off my Microsoft homepage & haven't been reading all the stuff I've been getting bombarded with. I too am sick of all of it at this point. It's not doing my mental health any good so I'm trying to keep busy with other stuff.


I agree that doing other things to avoid "covid fatigue" helps.  I'm trying to keep busy with doing other things, too.  Seems to help me, too.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 18, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I agree that doing other things to avoid "covid fatigue" helps.  I'm trying to keep busy with doing other things, too.  Seems to help me, too.


We deal with this crap all day long at work. Then at home. I get fed up & take dance breaks in the cafeteria. *Grins*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 18, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> You're right, it is all covid all the time, so we have to just set our own limits to save our sanity.  I can understand why they're constantly reporting on it, it is a pandemic and so many lives have already been lost.  But I can't tolerate the excessive reporting either.


Yes, many lives have been lost but as my brother said the other day "you'd think they're dropping like flies out there with the way they report it!" Less than 2% of the population has died.  It's always sad that lives have been lost but the way they are reporting it it seems like everyone is getting it and everyone is dying, too.  Not reality.


----------



## chic (Jul 19, 2020)

I quit watching the news back in April. I read the news now and that helps because it makes me feel more in control. It also helps because I never seen those billionaire news journalists who you know never have to do a thing for themselves telling me constantly that we are all in this together.

Enough!


----------



## Red Cinders (Jul 19, 2020)

I've had to give up on watching a lot of news because of  Covid-19 as well as the upcoming election dominating.  Talk about a double whammy.  It's too much.  I look for a very quick Covid update in the morning then go about my day.  

I'm spending a lot of time trimming our two huge oak trees as well as other outside plants.  In Florida, everything grows so quickly that I'm constantly pruning.  Then I come inside and watch a good old-fashioned murder mystery or comedy.  No news updates before bed to interfere with sleep.

We're still isolating, and it hasn't been a problem.  I'm lucky my husband and two doggie daughters are with me.  It's the people who live alone I feel for, because for many, the isolation must be a huge challenge.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 19, 2020)

I so agree there Red Cinders, If I was alone without my husband who makes me laugh several times a day I'd be really loony by now. We watch the recorded Today show every morning and that's enough for us. When this thing first started in New York ALL the national news was coming from NY. Covid is a world crisis to be sure but the NY broadcasters were nearly hysterical and certainly not professional. They frankly scared the he!! out of me, and I didn't watch any news for several weeks then.  I was one sick gal at the start with a serious clinical depression from it all. I couldn't eat or sleep and just stared out the window all day. When he couldn't make me laugh at all he knew I was in real trouble. Thanks to my husband, Doctor and "better living through chemistry" I'm now much better with medication. Still, when I feel I'm slipping I need to be proactive
and just shut it  all down.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 19, 2020)

Have not watched the news yesterday or today and I'm beginning to feel better.  Yay to music!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2020)

Some of the news channels do this all the time, with any disaster that's going on. I remember some years ago, when we had an anthrax scare. Remember that?  It turned out to be pretty much nothing, fortunately, but for weeks, CNN talked about nothing but anthrax possibly being sent through the mail, etc.  My husband and I renamed it: The Anthrax Channel.  They finally wound down, probably because another disaster came along.


----------

